# Ymgarl 'stealer heads from Chapter House



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Chapter House, who previously brought us some nice Salamanders conversion packs and a few other SM odds and ends, have just released there latest offering, Ymgarl Genestealer heads. they haven't got many pictures up, but from what there is they look pretty good.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Woah, great! Look kinda like headcrabs.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Although the standard, and albeit 'Classic' Feeder Tendril heads with (or have they gone?) within the Genestealer set generally do the job to a tabletop level, I must admit, I love the dynamnic poses these heads have, plus they seem rather more detailed too.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! Those are brilliant, makes me wish I played Tyranids now, alot cooler than the normal ones in my opinion. Chapter House have once again, done a excellent job


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah very nice. Now we just need a Doom of Malan'tai skeleton hood and we will be close to having models for all the Tyranids.


----------



## chapterhousestudios (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, we are working on Tervigon, Tyranofex and Spore Pod kits (not to mention the boneswords and lashwhips being done this week).

A Doom conversion kit wouldnt be that hard.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice heads, they really remind me of the enemy creatures in the first OddWorld game on the playstation.

You could stick them on Kroot bodies and make a pretty good stand in for the aliens from "District 9"


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

chapterhousestudios said:


> Well, we are working on Tervigon, Tyranofex and Spore Pod kits (not to mention the boneswords and lashwhips being done this week).
> 
> A Doom conversion kit wouldnt be that hard.


cool. glad to hear it. the more miniature options the merrier as far as i'm concerned. as i understand it the Tervigon and Tyranofex have already got miniatures but they are as of yet unreleased and will possibly make some kind of '2nd wave' or more realistically accompany another generic release (or slow month). but to have more options and something in the interim is very good indeed.


----------

